
Why OKRs Are Broken and How to Salvage the Good Bits - turing_incomp
https://medium.com/@trials_eng_manager/why-okrs-are-broken-and-how-can-we-fix-it-6f736bd74516
======
weitzj
Maybe I got OKRs wrong. But for me it seems the author mixes up paradigms.

e.g. “giving context to Objectives”. The objectives do not magically appear.
So there is some context already in place in order to formulate your
objective. Maybe the author’s critique is that this Context gets forgotten
when the Objectives are formed. But for me this would Not be a case against
OKRs, but more about asking If the process when formulating has a flaw in the
organization.

The other example was that people don’t have the context. I would ask again
how the OKRs are formulated. And I would argue this has to be done by the
teams themselves. So there “might “ be another flaw. Of course when the teams
frequently change and one wants an outside view on the team, then there might
be your missing communication of your context.

The other part that Key Results should be Metrics I don’t get, either, as it
was clear to me that one always talks about metrics or has a metric in mind,
even if you do not name “the thing”.

So I would say again this is not related to OKRs but just the understanding of
it, trying to give things names.

